# C Problem mit Pointer rückgabe



## Veraenderer (27. Okt 2015)

Hi,
ich soll für die Uni eine Binäre Suche in C programmieren. Das klappt auch soweit ganz gut. Leider habe ich ein Problem bei der Rückgabe: Ich wollte einen Pointer auf das gefundene Element zurückgeben (das klappt auch), aber ich habe keine Ahnung was ich tun soll wenn kein Element gefunden wurde.  
Ich habe gedacht einfach -1 zurückzugeben, aber dann streikt der Compiler. Gibt es eine möglichkeit eine int Zahl in einen Pointer umzuwandeln bzw. einen Pointer mit einem int Wert zu füllen?


----------



## Thallius (27. Okt 2015)

Wenn kein Element gefunden wird, dann solltest du NULL zurück geben


----------



## Zaparix (6. Dez 2015)

Oder man wirft eine Exception, wobei ich es bevorzugen würde NULL zurückzugeben...


----------



## Thallius (6. Dez 2015)

Warum in Gottes Namen soll das eine "Ausnahme" sein (Was anderes bedeutet Exception nämlich nicht) Wenn bei einer Suche nichts gefunden wird? Das ist ja im Normalfall nicht einmal ein Fehler und Du willst gleich eine Exception davon machen?


----------



## Zaparix (6. Dez 2015)

Das war nur eine Idee.


Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Du willst gleich eine Exception davon machen?


Nein, ich würde auch NULL zurückgeben...


----------

